# Bolts for side skids



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

My hss928atd arrives on Wednesday. I ordered some Robalon side skids which just came in but without bolts. Does anyone know which size bolts I need to use with the factory holes?

Thanks!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

5/16 carriage bolts and lock nuts. use stainless steel. so they don't rot in there. or 10 or 12mm


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> 5/16 carriage bolts and lock nuts. use stainless steel. so they don't rot in there. or 10 or 12mm


10 or 12 mm long? That's less than 1/2". Is that all the longer they need to be?


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

I thought the bolt size is 8/16 mm with 8 is the thread size and 16 is the length.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I think he's giving bolt sizes and not length since you'd normally give the diameter and length in the same measurement, ie in x in or mm x mm.

This is what I found but it's for a HS928, not your exact model: P/N 93404-08016-00 BOLT-WASHER (8X16)
8 mm by 16 mm long but didn't give thread pitch.


----------



## Optical_Man (Oct 26, 2015)

malba2366 said:


> I ordered some Robalon side skids which just came in but without bolts. Does anyone know which size bolts I need to use with the factory holes?


I bought the same skids (pictured in my avatar). I went to Home Depot and got some regular bolts that were a great fit:

5/16 in.-18 tpi x 3/4 in. Zinc-Plated Hex Bolt	$0.16 x 4
Crown Bolt 5/16 in.-18 tpi x 3/4 in. Zinc-Plated Hex Bolt-87086 - The Home Depot

1/4 in. Zinc-Plated Cut Washer	$0.11 x 8
Everbilt 1/4 in. Zinc-Plated Cut Washer-807216 - The Home Depot

5/16 in. Zinc Nylon Lock Nut	$1.70 (comes in 15 pack)
Everbilt 5/16 in. Zinc Nylon Lock Nut (15 per Pack)-802622 - The Home Depot​
The photo of the bolt on the website is not correct - issue with Home Depot.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I second going to stainless ones...... easy peasy from now on making adjustments


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I've seen so many seized/galled SS bolts when mating SS to steel, I'm scared sh1tless about using SS. I too contemplate the whole SS upgrade, but ch1ckened out both times I came up with a laundry list of bolt sizes/length/etc


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I received a Honda Heavy Duty Commercial skid kit today.
Look at the picture to see what came in the kit. 
The bolts are 8X1.25X20mm flanged bolts.
I like the idea of the reinforcement plate on the back.
I don't know how thick your skids are but when I installed the skids on my Yamaha YS828 (it has a reinforcement plate on it) the bolts were too short, so I would suggest 25 or 30mm long bolts.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If using SS hardware, use antiseize and avoid the use of a self locking nut (use flat, lock washer and a regular nut instead).


----------



## billns (Dec 20, 2015)

It looks like the HSS928 has a new skid system this year (mounted on the back). There have been comments here about the machine pulling to the side with auger housing skids. So does anyone have experience in the snow with the new rear mounted skids? Does it pull to one side? Also, with the rear skids, are the bottom edges of the auger housing tough enough, i.e. would putting the bottom skids on help protect it? Is it better to add the bottom skids?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

mobiledynamics said:


> I've seen so many seized/galled SS bolts when mating SS to steel, I'm scared sh1tless about using SS. I too contemplate the whole SS upgrade, but ch1ckened out both times I came up with a laundry list of bolt sizes/length/etc


Stainless steel "sounds" like the right thing to use, but besides the galling they are not very strong. 
Example:


> Stainless steel bolts are, in most cases, just slightly stronger than Grade 2 hardware store junk bolts, and in nearly all cases, significantly less than Grade 5.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I've never had/used stainless steel bolts on my blowers... Never had any problems with the stock bolts or any bolts I've bought to replace due to incorrect length.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

dbert said:


> Stainless steel "sounds" like the right thing to use, but besides the galling they are not very strong.


Two things that I would consider is:
1. Skid shoe bolts are not under a lot of tension or requiere a lot of torque when tightening them (The honda bolts that I got on the kit have 8.8 markings on them which translates to about grade 5). 
2. There are stainless steel bolts that are stronger, I forgot what the designation is (we use them on acassions on vintage car suspenssion components).


----------

